# Which Lip Erase color?



## LindaP (Apr 3, 2010)

I have NC20 skin but I've got berried (not red, not pink) pigmented lips so when i want to use any types of lipcolors that are not pigmented enough - it doesn't come thru. 

Not to mention, that when i want to do neutral or soft pale or pink lips, I can never neutralize the color in my lips.

I missed the lip erase during the dsquared collection, & the next time it came out, I was very busy w/ some family issues. Now, I'm seeing its about to come out in the summer nude collection & i would love to try it out.

My question: Which color of the lip erase should i get? Pale or Dim?

Plus, can anyone post or link me to swatches of both the pale and the dim lip erases, please?

What is the texture like?


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am an NC30/35 Skinetone, I also have berry coloured lips and what I use in Lip erase is Dim. However, I recently discovered by dumb luck that I can get the same effect as Lip erase by putting on lip blam first ( like Lush's Lip Service ) and then rubbing my middle finger on my Mineralized Skinfinish Natural and dabbing it on to my lips. After dabbing on the powder I rub my lips togethor and volia... erased lips. If you don't use Mineralized Skinfinish, whatever non-translucent finishing powder or mineral foundation you use will also do the same trick.

Also, this works as a great base to get my lipstick/gloss to stay... and you can adjust how much powder you want on your lipbalm based on how dry/oily your lips are.

Hope this helps.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2010)

go with dim.  if you're in the US, you can buy this now as its a permanent pro item.  no need to wait till this summer.


----------



## LindaP (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_If you don't use Mineralized Skinfinish, whatever non-translucent finishing powder or mineral foundation you use will also do the same trick.

Also, this works as a great base to get my lipstick/gloss to stay... and you can adjust how much powder you want on your lipbalm based on how dry/oily your lips are.

Hope this helps._

 
my lips when they're "naked" are normal, but the minute they come into contact w/ any kind or amount of powder they dry up like i'm 88 yrs old! But thats a really good idea using the mineralized skinfinish though. I wish my lips would cooperate!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_my lips when they're "naked" are normal, but the minute they come into contact w/ any kind or amount of powder they dry up like i'm 88 yrs old! But thats a really good idea using the mineralized skinfinish though. I wish my lips would cooperate!_

 
If your lips get dry easily, I recommend using a lip balm or doing a lip treatment before using the lip erase when/if you get your hands on one. It's on the dryer side and for me at least tends to accentuate how dry my lips are if I don't do any of the above.


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_my lips when they're "naked" are normal, but the minute they come into contact w/ any kind or amount of powder they dry up like i'm 88 yrs old! But thats a really good idea using the mineralized skinfinish though. I wish my lips would cooperate!_

 

My lips are really dry as well, I usually prep my lips with Lush's Lip Service because it's so thick. I'm not really sure how help you with this... Maybe a MUA would a great trick for you?


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

Am NC30/35 and I use Dim. I always moisturise my lips with a lip balm before applying Dim.


----------



## Teggy (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm about an NC15/20, and even I use Dim...well that's because that's sample my MUA gave me.  Honestly, I really don't think it matters, especially if you're putting something over it since it acts as a neutralizing base.  A tiny bit goes a very long way.


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm an NW20/25 and use Pale.


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

I am a NC20, and to suggest an alternative I'd say try out MAC Fleshpot l/s - this is what I use to pretty much cancel out my lip color, and I have pretty well pigmented lips.  Hope this helps!


----------

